# Hobbies?



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to many to count but here are a few. 
Predator hunting, small game hunting, bowfishing, offshore fishing, freshwater fishing, archery ( recurve and compound), blowgun hunting, hog baying, airgun hunting, ect.... <-- lol. What hobbies are ya'll into?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunting anything, reloading, this site, call making, !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Skin'in critters and drink'in beer, and drink'in beer and skin'in critters--- and not necessarily in that order.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hunting, Fishing, Trapping, Target Shooting, Gold Panning, Metal Detecting, Rock & Fossil Collecting, Leather Crafting, Loom Beading, Oil Painting, Camping, Wood Carving I can't do some of the things anymore due to back problems, so I just supervise...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Making my wife angry... Not necessarily a true hobby, but, I do it a lot & I'm really good at it....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hunting, call making, fishing, hiking, golf, darts. I just recently picked up the hobby of relaoding also.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Nutten but shoot'n dogs!!! :hunter4:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hunting, shooting, fishing, camping, ATV-ing, writing, reloading, woodworking, tinkering, traveling/sight-seeing, did I mention hunting?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunting, reloading, shooting, boating and fishing, flintknapping, archery,making things out of wood or metal, snowmobiling aka, snowmaching and hunting and shooing, a lot. Working with guns and making them shoot better and with wildcat rounds. I also think outside the box and how to make things different and better. Predator calling is one of my poorest ones as far as taking game.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

too many to list,but i will list a few

hunting most anything my state allows,hiking,snow shoeing,archery,guns,making selfbows,flintknapping,learning primitive skills(i.e making fire from sticks,making cordage,living off the land),traveling and sight seeing.

but my most favorite of all hobbies, even though the others tend to interfere with it at times, is spending time with my wife


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Oh...yeah....I've have one more hobby that I didn't mention.....patiently waiting for the fish-o-matic predator call/fishing lure....the postman is getting sick of me asking if he's got.LOL


LOL


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hunting fishing and teaching my daughters how to do them even though it's a challenge! Reloading I collect more stuff than I know why to do with and it drives my wife up the wall! Drinking beer and shine and the rodeo, that's about it I trap too, now I'm done I think!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> Making my wife angry... Not necessarily a true hobby, but, I do it a lot & I'm really good at it....


Uhhh..... I think we might all be with you there. I even make my friends wives angry!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

We use each other as excuses to our wives such as he drove and didnt want to leave yet! Never works for some reason! I think they have wides up to the BS


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Hunt'n, fish'n, shoot'n, arrowhead hunt'n, making lake trolling rigs and make'n calls for hunt'n.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep y'all covered most the rest I cant mention !!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anything related to the outdoors and drinking beer!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hunting, shooting, reloading, fishing, going to rendezvous, woodworking, irritating the wife, irritating the dog which irritates the wife again, and just about anything in the outdoors, trying to grow a garden.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> We use each other as excuses to our wives such as he drove and didnt want to leave yet! Never works for some reason! I think they have wides up to the BS


I have NEVER done this......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya right, just like I have never done that either.......LOL.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I won't write the whole list as most have been mentioned here. Let's just say I've been bowfishing like crazy this summer. Between that and my new job I just haven't had the time to be here as much as I used to.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Small game hunting. Tons of fishing. Mainly bass and channel cat. Starting to predator hunt. Besides that not much. I work a lot.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Oh...yeah....I've have one more hobby that I didn't mention.....patiently waiting for the fish-o-matic predator call/fishing lure....the postman is getting sick of me asking if he's got.LOL





Weasel said:


> Hunt'n, fish'n, shoot'n, arrowhead hunt'n, making lake trolling rigs and make'n calls for hunt'n.


Stonegod, Lets have a contest and see who comes up with the fish-o-matic preditor call/fishing lure first. Weasel makes lures and calls also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm retired, got an idea, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey SG, i dont make calls either

i dont have the talent for that kind of wood working

besides with all the talented guys on here that make them

it would be waaaaaay to much competition for me lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now remember SG, I posted a video making a call in 8 min, it is easy anybody can do it, well except one on here that thinks everything is made of stone, lol


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm lets see:

Restoring old VWs (pre-67) when I have money

Hunting anything

Bow Hunting anything

Geocaching

Fly Fishing

Bass Fishing

XC mountain biking

Road biking

Photography

My Kids

Jujitsu

Kayaking

Shooting

Rock Crawling was a family thing too

Too many! Kayaking goes with fishing and family. Hunting goes with the boys, shooting is a family thing, bows are the boys and I, jujitsu is the boys and I. My hobbies revolve around the family. I get my kids involved with the VWs too.



















2 mile hike over 900 ft vertical change




























This is my oldest at 10yrs old driving my Jeep on a 4.5 of 5 rated trail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks ready for Moab Tony!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No SG, havent tried. I would if I could get the center hole done good and straight, them I am sure it could be done.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed,would you like a block of catlanite(a.k.a. pipestone)

i think i have some laying around here yet

rooster,love the family time pics.especially the rock crawler,but it looks like ot could use a little more suspension travel

i had a wrangler that i used for mudding,very fun machines


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, do you think it could be turned ?


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> He looks ready for Moab Tony!


More area to drive at Moab, but plenty of FREE rocks to crawl in SD.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Everyone on here but you and me makes calls!!lol BUT when it comes to making the fish-o-matic predator call/fishing lure.....only one man on here that I'd trust to make this call and the only one that has the skill....the vision...the shear will....to make such a custom call and that man is Rick (itzdirty)......well except for Ed.....but he's retired.LOL.....now if that high praise don't get me my call....well....I just give up!!lol


Boy I am not sure but I think that way beyond high praise. That sounds like a heck of a challenge put out there. :getrdone: we are all waiting :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Rooster, Very nice photos, Where did you catch that fish at?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My grandfather used to make little figures from soapstone using a knife and a few files. I was pretty young at the time but it seemed fairly easy for him to get a nice finish on it. I wish I had some of them.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, like soap stone pipe stone is pretty soft and can be worked with files and knives and even just another rock with a sharp edge on it.

i have made a couple of pipes out of it and had used a stepped drill bit to make the holes in the pipe.

it drilled quite easily and didnt burn up the its at all.

it can be finished and polsihed quite easily. you can just sand it smooth as a babys bottom.thne heat the stone and melt on some bees wax and rub it to a nice shine.

every piece of catlanite is differant as far as coloring goes,some is pink,some dark red,some may have slight streak of color running thru it.

bit it all works very easily.

the stuff i have came from one of the few places on the continent that it actually has out croppings.this is a froma quarry that the primitve folks had been quarrying it for a millenia.

it is from the PIPESTONE NATL MONUMENT QUARRY in PipeStone Mn.very few people to this day are allowed to go into the quarry and quarry the rock.all of the material is dug by NA's and sold at the monument. they claim it has good Ju Ju.

all i know is i get goose bumps every time i am in the quarry

any hoo,enough of my ramblings.

if interested let me know i and i will mail you off a piece


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ramble on sneaky I for one enjoy the history lesson.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM sent Tim


----------

